# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Nhờ cao thủ chỉ dẫn về Xy-lanh khí nén, thủy lực :D

## hung1706

Tình hình là em đi chơi phố đồ cổ và lựm được vài em Xy-lanh bé bé xinh xinh. Em chả biết con nào khí nén hay thủy lực gì cả. Mấy con Xy-lanh dầu thì cao to đen hôi lại lắm tiền nhiều của nên em lụm vài em nhỏ xinh chơi trước xem thế nào. Hình đây ợ :

Các bác cho em hỏi con thân Nhôm vuông vuông là khí hay thủy, sao em bơm nước hay bơm khí vào nó đều chạy tuốt. Nếu là thủy lực thì áp suất lớn nhất em nó chịu được tầm bao nhiêu ợ, liệu có thể kích được hơn 500kg hơm ?  :Big Grin: 
Em xin cảm ơn  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Tình hình là em đi chơi phố đồ cổ và lựm được vài em Xy-lanh bé bé xinh xinh. Em chả biết con nào khí nén hay thủy lực gì cả. Mấy con Xy-lanh dầu thì cao to đen hôi lại lắm tiền nhiều của nên em lụm vài em nhỏ xinh chơi trước xem thế nào. Hình đây ợ :
> 
> Các bác cho em hỏi con thân Nhôm vuông vuông là khí hay thủy, sao em bơm nước hay bơm khí vào nó đều chạy tuốt. Nếu là thủy lực thì áp suất lớn nhất em nó chịu được tầm bao nhiêu ợ, liệu có thể kích được hơn 500kg hơm ? 
> Em xin cảm ơn


ống gắn trên ben chắc gin, cụ check model rồi tra áp suất em ấy chịu đựng bao nhiêu, ống PU chắc ko chịu được dầu roài  :Smile:

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

kaka Ống gắn trên 2 cái đường vô là gin nhà em Cụ ợ, em gắn đỡ cho nó chạy thoy. Nó làm gì còn mã nên em mới hỗng tra mã được đó chớ  :Big Grin: 
Theo Link này http://www.hydrauliccylinders.net/Ta...Cylinders.html thì cỡ 10Mpa = 100Bar nhưng em nghi ngờ quá ợ @@

----------


## tcm

Mấy cái này là xilanh khí nén. Áp suất max 10bar. xilanh khí nén bác cho thuỷ lực (áp suất thấp) vào nó vẫn chạy nhưng phớt nó không bền thôi.

----------

hung1706

----------


## itanium7000

Bác *hung1706* đúng là..."Con tim khổ đau chỉ vì yêu em..." HSK A40  :Wink: 
Lúc nào lỡ có ngán rồi thì chuyển em nghiên cứu giùm cho một tay nhé!

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Kaka em đã ngâm thì ngâm cho tới nơi tới chốn bác ợ  :Big Grin: . Bác muốn ngâm thì mật thư cho em, em đao khổ vì em nó lắm rồi kakaka

----------

itanium7000

----------


## hung1706

Bác Tcm cho em hỏi vậy em bơm dầu chịu áp vào, cố gắng ép (xiết ốc M6 4 con xuống đều ) cho nó nén cây ty đầu ATC lực đạp cỡ 500kg dc ko bác ợ ?

----------

Hữu Mạnh Bùi

----------


## tcm

Em đoán mò con xilanh này của bác chắc F40. Nếu muốn tạo lực 500 Kg thì áp suất dầu phải 40  bar. Với áp suất này thì vỏ xilanh vẫn chịu được. Bác xem nếu hai bích 2 đầu mà dùng ren thì thử được còn nếu dùng phanh thì chắc không chịu được. Cái này chỉ để thử thôi còn muốn vận hành bác phải mua xilanh thuỷ lực.

----------


## Nam CNC

cây màu đen là ben đóng mở cửa , 2 cái ben còn lại là khí nén .

mấy hệ khí nén dùng dầu thuỷ lực được nhưng nhược điểm là áp nhẹ <9kg/cm2 , dầu phải lỏng thì tốc độ đáp ứng cao cao 1 tí , tại sao không chịu được áp lớn thì bác thớt nhìn lại hệ khí nén nó toàn xử dụng vật liệu và có kết cấu , liên kết chịu lực nhẹ thôi , phang cho cố vào nhảy trốn không kịp, trên mác của nó ghi 9kg/cm2 vậy bác dám chơi 15kg/1cm2 không ??? em không dám.

nói chung hệ thuỷ lực và khí nén có nguyên lí hoạt động như nhau chỉ khác nhau chất lưu dẫn thôi , do áp cao và thấp nên 2 hệ khác nhau về vật liệu và cấu tạo 1 xíu , sao ông tốt nghiệp trường học dữ dằn mà yếu vậy , qua đây tui đào tạo lại cái mảng này cho.

----------


## Tuanlm

Nam cnc nói câu nghe nhột cả họ luôn ah.

----------


## Nam CNC

nhột cái gì ông Tuấn , tui nói sai hả ? chú Hưng này hồi trước làm đề tài tốt nghiệp em hỗ trợ cho mượn vật tư làm con máy mà , hồi trước em đi học trong đó có được đào tạo cái gì rõ ràng đâu, thực hành chắc cầm được cây búa , cây giũa là nhiều , thỉnh thoảng đứng máy phay cơ hay tiện cơ là cười híp mắt , nhờ lang thang bãi hàng mà học được kha khá mà , tính tui nói thiệt cứ như đùa , mà đùa cứ như giỡn.


Mà nè ông Tuấn , ông lặn đâu mất tiêu , mấy ông đột nhiên vắng mặt chứng tỏ có nhiều việc làm kiếm tiền lắm đây , ông nào mà ló mặt lên hoài kể như thất nghiệp, như tui nè buồn quá xá.

----------

hung1706, nhatson

----------


## Tuanlm

Mấy hồi nông nổi tưởng mình ngon lém dzọt dzô chém gió lấy le. Ai ngờ đụng chạm cao thủ, sợ bị trọng thương nên ẩn mình chờ thời. Hee hee. Mai mốt mấy cao thủ đi hết mình lại xưng hùm. :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Kaka đại ca mà không nhắc nhở là kì này em lại lên nóc tủ ngắm gà rồi  :Smile: ). Con này em mua chơi vọc cho biết sơ sơ trước đã chứ thấy thân nhôm là hơi ớn  :Big Grin: 
Em nói thật kiến thức trong trường em nắm dc chả bao nhiêu, thích tìm hiểu với em yêu khoa học nên lý thuyết với em mà nói thì 2 chữ...thất bại...há há. Mà em có học về khí nén hay thủy lực gì đâu nên thất bại tập 2 hehe. 
Nhớ có lần thực tập Cơ Khí 4 môn Nguội, Tiện, Hàn, với 1 môn cực kỳ bá đạo là Rèn. 
Ông thầy cho 2 đứa 1 nhóm Rèn, cho phôi vào lò than đá xong đem ra đập thành cây ba chĩa. 
Thằng ku thì 2 tay cầm kềm kẹp phôi, ku kia lấy hết sức nện cây búa phang ầm ầm. 
Bỗng nhiên gió lớn thổi lên, cộng thêm lực đập xuống cái bốp...cây phôi thăng thiên 1 cái vèo...thằng ku bỏ cây kềm kẹp nhanh tay chụp...Ô mai gọt...cây phôi nó vẫn còn nóng đỏ lè các cụ ạ =))))

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Tình hình là em đi chơi phố đồ cổ và lựm được vài em Xy-lanh bé bé xinh xinh. Em chả biết con nào khí nén hay thủy lực gì cả. Mấy con Xy-lanh dầu thì cao to đen hôi lại lắm tiền nhiều của nên em lụm vài em nhỏ xinh chơi trước xem thế nào. Hình đây ợ :
> 
> Các bác cho em hỏi con thân Nhôm vuông vuông là khí hay thủy, sao em bơm nước hay bơm khí vào nó đều chạy tuốt. Nếu là thủy lực thì áp suất lớn nhất em nó chịu được tầm bao nhiêu ợ, liệu có thể kích được hơn 500kg hơm ? 
> Em xin cảm ơn


ko bít nhiều về xylanh thuỷ lực , mà có đống xứ lạnh này bác có muốn nghiên cứu ko . giá rác 100k/cục .

----------


## thuhanoi

Thấy đống này toàn khí nén, bác cầm cục nào đó lên rung rung rảy rảy mà chảy dầu ra là thuỷ lực, mà thuỷ lực thì đa số chỗ nối ống vào là vặn ren mịn - nói chung biết sơ sơ là vậy chứ không biết nhiều đâu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy em trong hình là hàng khí nén , các loại này đi kèm các cơ cấu chuyên dụng trong gá đặt phôi , trong quận 8 thỉnh thoảng về mấy sọt mới chưa xài luôn , bán hoài không ai mua thế là rã banh xác ra lấy nhôm, lấy đồng bán kg ve chai.

----------


## terminaterx300

> ko bít nhiều về xylanh thuỷ lực , mà có đống xứ lạnh này bác có muốn nghiên cứu ko . giá rác 100k/cục .


khí nén bác ơi, đầu gắn của nó tích hợp luôn cả điều áp

----------


## hung1706

Mâ´y con này khí nén bác ơi...mà vui vui em yêu khoa học thì bơm thủy lực vào cho em nó chạy nhảy lăn tăn chơi. Em khuyê´n cáo là bơm vào thì tìm nơi núp ngay nhá  :Smile: )))

----------


## thuhanoi

> Mâ´y con này khí nén bác ơi...mà vui vui em yêu khoa học thì bơm thủy lực vào cho em nó chạy nhảy lăn tăn chơi. Em khuyê´n cáo là bơm vào thì tìm nơi núp ngay nhá )))


Bơm thuỷ lực vào có chi mà sợ nhỉ, chat long khi vỡ ra là áp suất giảm ngay xuống nên không có gì nguy hiểm chỉ sợ văng dầu lấm áo quần thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## marl

> Bơm thuỷ lực vào có chi mà sợ nhỉ, chat long khi vỡ ra là áp suất giảm ngay xuống nên không có gì nguy hiểm chỉ sợ văng dầu lấm áo quần thôi


Bác chưa làm thuỷ lực hay sao nhỉ!! Áp suất dầu thuỷ lực cỡ 220bar thì bẩn quần áo hay là đi viện.

----------


## thuhanoi

Quy mô gia đình, ngâm cứu chơi ống dẫn cỡ ngón tay út, máy nén bang cái nắm tay mà có gì nguy hiểm. Khí nén mới sợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## marl

Cảnh báo:
Cấm dùng thuỷ lực để chạy xi lanh khí nén.
Phân biệt xi lanh thuỷ lực với khí nén rất dễ. Thông thường xi lanh thuỷ lực = thép còn xi lanh khí nén bằng nhôm.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cảnh báo:
> Cấm dùng thuỷ lực để chạy xi lanh khí nén.
> Phân biệt xi lanh thuỷ lực với khí nén rất dễ. Thông thường xi lanh thuỷ lực = thép còn xi lanh khí nén bằng nhôm.


Vẫn dùng đồ khí nén cho thủy lực được không sao cả miễn là phải biết rằng đồ khí nén sẽ rất nhanh hư do không phù hợp và phải điều chỉnh áp lực sao cho không vượt quá trị số cho phép của linh kiện khí nén đó

----------


## Nam CNC

Em chỉ khuyên ông nào rành về hệ thống thuỷ lực thì muốn chơi gì chơi , chứ đừng để chết vì thiếu hiểu biết , dầu và khí là 2 chất lưu dẫn khác nhau , có áp làm việc cũng khác nhau rất lớn

--- khí nén thông thường <9kg , trong công nghiệp nhà máy , máy nén trục visme nén tới 15kg/cm2 là bình thường, khi qua mỗi cơ cấu làm việc có bộ phận điều chỉnh áp suất
--- thuỷ lực bơm đẩy lên tối thiểu là 70kg lên đến mấy trăm kg/cm2 là chuyện rất bình thường, hệ thống ban đầu bao giờ cũng có van xả an toàn để chỉnh áp chính xác cho cả hệ thống rồi sau đó đi đâu thì tuỳ.

do dùng khí nén áp suất không cao nên khí nén dùng nhôm chủ yếu , ống thì PU, PP , co , T nhựa chẳng sao cả
dầu thì đi với gang cầu , thép , ống chịu áp cao bằng cao su có lưới thép, ống đồng đỏ , ống thép...


muốn chơi dầu qua các cơ cấu khí nén thì , áp dầu <9kg, ống dẫn bằng nhựa PP ( chống lão hoá khi tiếp xúc dầu ) , dầu không nhất thiết dầu thuỷ lực , có thể chơi sang bằng dầu trắng , dầu lạnh , dầu gì cũng được sao cho có độ lỏng cao nhất ( do áp thấp lưu lượng qua ống sẽ chậm nên lỏng thì cơ cấu hoạt động nhanh hơn 1 xíu, nhưng chắc chắn chậm hơn khí nén rất nhiều ) ... vậy thôi còn gì nữa cứ tự nghiên cứu tiếp.


Tại sao dùng dầu cho khí nén .

khống có máy khí nén chỉ có cái bơm dầu be bé, độ ồn của máy nén khí , hệ thống gọn gàng ..... và có thể là lười có gì làm đó

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## ducduy9104

Hê hê em thì chả biết gì thủy lực khí nén nhưng mà các bác làm với dầu thì nhớ đeo kính, mấy lần đi bãi vọc vọc cái ben dầu tí nữa thì mắt đổi màu  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tuấn

Nhân tiện các bác cho em hỏi quanh Hà lội thì đồ thuỷ lực mua ở đâu đỡ phải mặc cả ạ ? Em cần bộ nguồn với một mớ van viếc linh tinh  :Smile:

----------


## tcm

> Nhân tiện các bác cho em hỏi quanh Hà lội thì đồ thuỷ lực mua ở đâu đỡ phải mặc cả ạ ? Em cần bộ nguồn với một mớ van viếc linh tinh


Bác cần mua nguồn thuỷ lực như thế nào? Chạy cho cái gì? Yêu cầu ra sao đưa lên đây em có thể tư vấn cho bác. Còn mua thì bác lên Đê La Thành có vài công ty bán giá hợp lí. Em đi mua thì không phải mặc cả bao giờ (Việt Thái, Thái Bảo, Triển Hưng(số 10 hàng Cháo)...).

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác cần mua nguồn thuỷ lực như thế nào? Chạy cho cái gì? Yêu cầu ra sao đưa lên đây em có thể tư vấn cho bác. Còn mua thì bác lên Đê La Thành có vài công ty bán giá hợp lí. Em đi mua thì không phải mặc cả bao giờ (Việt Thái, Thái Bảo, Triển Hưng(số 10 hàng Cháo)...).


Hay quá, em nhờ bác và cả nhà tư vấn giúp em cái này, vẽ luôn giúp em cái sơ đồ thì hay quá ạ, mấy cái van điều áp này nọ em mù tịt. 

Em có 3 con xy lanh, em lắp xong vào phần cơ rồi, bây giờ còn thiếu van với nguồn ạ.

1- con xy lanh số 1, đường kính đâu tầm 80 gì đấy, hành trình 150. Con này cần chạy chậm. Khi dùng em bấm cho nó chạy từ từ, nâng sản phẩm lên đến một mức nào đấy rồi em bỏ tay ra thì nó đứng im ở đẩy. Căn bằng mắt ạ. Sau khoảng 30 phút thì xong, em bấm cho nó chạy xuống. Xong con 1

2- Con xy lanh số 2, đường kính cũng tầm 80, hành trình cũng 150. Con này cũng chạy chậm. Dùng tương tự con số 1. Chỉ khác là khi dùng lâu lâu bấm phát cho nó tiến lên tẹo, hay lùi xuống 1 tí. Mỗi lần bấm em cần nó chạy 5mm là ổn ạ. Con này em cũng căn bằng mắt. 

3- Con xy lanh số 3, đường kính 180, hành trình 220 gì đó. Con này cũng cần chạy chậm. Em bấm cho nó nâng lên từ từ, rồi để đấy, cứ khoảng 1 phút em bấm cái cho nó nâng lên tẹo, cũng cỡ 5-10mm. Trong khoảng 30 phút nó nâng lên hết hành trình là em xong việc ạ. Con này lực ép cần khoảng 30 tấn. Con số 1 và 2 ép được khoảng 5-7 tấn là ổn ạ.

Nguyên bản máy còn một con xy lanh số 4, con này em bí, đang bỏ đấy luôn, chưa làm ạ. Con này hành trình khoảng 400, hai đầu. Nó chịu lực bẻ ngang nên cần to một tẹo, trục ra cỡ khoảng 60-80 gì đó. Có cái khớp ở giữa xy lanh cho nó lắc ngang được. Nó dùng để chặn vật liệu. Chỉ chặn có 1 đầu nhưng có lực lắc ngang nên em thấy người ta làm thò ra cả 2 đầu chắc là cho nó khoẻ. Lực ép tối đa 500kg. Ép mạnh hơn nó phá lung tung. Em đang định dùng ben thuỷ lực, bơm khí nén vào cho nó ép ít ít thôi (trọng lượng con xy lanh chắc cũng gần đủ  :Smile:  )

Con số 4 em đang dùng 1 con ốc M16 thay cho nó ạ. Nếu làm được nó thì thời gian gia công nhanh hơn. Nó lắp ở đầu cái tay đòn dài đến 4m nên em hãi nếu mà nó ép mạnh quá cái tay đòn và một số thứ linh tinh bung ra mất. Em cũng đang nghĩ thay nó bằng combo trượt, rồi dùng xy lanh khí nén mà đẩy dưng hơi bí về đoạn thiết kế ( nhìn hơi chuối  :Smile:  )

----------


## Huudong

> Hay quá, em nhờ bác và cả nhà tư vấn giúp em cái này, vẽ luôn giúp em cái sơ đồ thì hay quá ạ, mấy cái van điều áp này nọ em mù tịt. 
> 
> Em có 3 con xy lanh, em lắp xong vào phần cơ rồi, bây giờ còn thiếu van với nguồn ạ.
> 
> 1- con xy lanh số 1, đường kính đâu tầm 80 gì đấy, hành trình 150. Con này cần chạy chậm. Khi dùng em bấm cho nó chạy từ từ, nâng sản phẩm lên đến một mức nào đấy rồi em bỏ tay ra thì nó đứng im ở đẩy. Căn bằng mắt ạ. Sau khoảng 30 phút thì xong, em bấm cho nó chạy xuống. Xong con 1
> 
> 2- Con xy lanh số 2, đường kính cũng tầm 80, hành trình cũng 150. Con này cũng chạy chậm. Dùng tương tự con số 1. Chỉ khác là khi dùng lâu lâu bấm phát cho nó tiến lên tẹo, hay lùi xuống 1 tí. Mỗi lần bấm em cần nó chạy 5mm là ổn ạ. Con này em cũng căn bằng mắt. 
> 
> 3- Con xy lanh số 3, đường kính 180, hành trình 220 gì đó. Con này cũng cần chạy chậm. Em bấm cho nó nâng lên từ từ, rồi để đấy, cứ khoảng 1 phút em bấm cái cho nó nâng lên tẹo, cũng cỡ 5-10mm. Trong khoảng 30 phút nó nâng lên hết hành trình là em xong việc ạ. Con này lực ép cần khoảng 30 tấn. Con số 1 và 2 ép được khoảng 5-7 tấn là ổn ạ.
> ...


giá như em ở gần là chạy qua support bác liền, xa quá.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## tcm

OK. Tối nay sẽ ngồi vẽ bản vẽ cho bác. Bác cho thêm thông tin là con xilanh 180 nâng lên 10mm mất khoảng bao lâu để tính luôn bơm, van cho bác.
Em đoán con xilanh thứ tư bác dùng để miết gờ của bồn chứa thì phải, nếu đúng vậy thì bác dùng khí nén là chuẩn nhất.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> OK. Tối nay sẽ ngồi vẽ bản vẽ cho bác. Bác cho thêm thông tin là con xilanh 180 nâng lên 10mm mất khoảng bao lâu để tính luôn bơm, van cho bác.
> Em đoán con xilanh thứ tư bác dùng để miết gờ của bồn chứa thì phải, nếu đúng vậy thì bác dùng khí nén là chuẩn nhất.


Cả 4 con để cho cái máy miết bác ạ. Con thứ 4 chỉ để chống tâm cho cái chỏm nó khỏi nhảy lên thôi. Hiện em đang dùng kích ô tô, kích cũng thấy ổn nên em nghĩ tốc độ nó cứ từ từ như kích tay là được rồi bác ạ, nhanh hơn tẹo thì tốt hơn chứ nhanh quá thì lại khó chỉnh  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> giá như em ở gần là chạy qua support bác liền, xa quá.


Hôm nào cụ ra bắc ới em nhá, có mấy quán bia tiếp viên xinh lém, cụ phải support em vụ này mới được  :Smile:

----------


## tcm

Của bác đây.
Với bơm(4cc) và động cơ(1,5 Kw) em tính thì con xilanh to của bác đi 1cm mất khoảng 3 giây. Nếu bác muốn chậm hơn nữa thì giảm lưu lượng bơm xuống. Loại bơm nhỏ 2,5 cc/vòng có bán sẵn.

----------

CKD, h-d, Nam CNC, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cám ơn bác nhiều, để em từ từ ngâm kíu, cái này em mới chỉ lắp 1 bơm 1 xy lanh thôi, bi chừ nhìn cái này .... để em ngâm kíu, cách đấu thì em biết, còn con van 1 chiều em chưa lắp bao giờ. Cám ơn bác.

----------


## tcm

Em có thể giải 1 số phần tử cho bác thích.
1. Van 1 chiều để tránh xung áp từ hệ thống dội về bơm - kéo dài tuổi thọ bơm.
2. Van tiết lưu 1 chiều để bác điều chỉnh tốc độ xilanh nhỏ theo ý muốn.
3. Van 1 chiều có điều khiển để hãm cứng xilanh không cho xilanh tụt xuống khi chưa có điều khiển.

----------

Gamo, h-d, Tuấn

----------


## Huudong

> Hôm nào cụ ra bắc ới em nhá, có mấy quán bia tiếp viên xinh lém, cụ phải support em vụ này mới được


gì chứ cứ có gái xinh là thế éo lào em cũng ra 1 chuyến.

----------


## Tuấn

> Em có thể giải 1 số phần tử cho bác thích.
> 1. Van 1 chiều để tránh xung áp từ hệ thống dội về bơm - kéo dài tuổi thọ bơm.
> 2. Van tiết lưu 1 chiều để bác điều chỉnh tốc độ xilanh nhỏ theo ý muốn.
> 3. Van 1 chiều có điều khiển để hãm cứng xilanh không cho xilanh tụt xuống khi chưa có điều khiển.


Cám ơn bác nhiều, bây giờ em biết tại sao mấy con bơm em đang dùng thỉnh thoảng nó xì dầu ra nhà khi dầu từ xi lanh hồi về rồi ạ, em tưởng phốt ở cổ bơm hỏng, thay rồi thỉnh thoảng lại bị. Van 1 chiều, van 1 chiều, để em gúc phát xem mặt mũi nó dư lào  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Thank bác Tcm, em đã mua được gần đủ các thiết bị lắp cho phần thủy lực con máy miết rồi ạ. Nhờ bác và cả nhà tư vấn cho em phần lắp bơm và bình dầu. Nhiều người bảo em phải lắp bình dầu cao hơn bơm, để trong bơm luôn có dầu. Như vậy có cần thiết không ạ ?

Em định để cụm mô tơ, van lên luôn nóc thùng dầu. Như cái bơm nguyên bản của con máy xịn nó thế này ạ :



Tiện thể em khoe luôn con máy đểu em nghịch. Máy nguyên bản nó thế này :



Con máy đểu của em nó thế này :



Dùng để miết inox nên một số chỗ nhạy cảm em bọc lớp inox 316L cho nó đỡ phải sơn




Cái cần chống tâm em chưa làm được con xy lanh vì chắc em phải tìm xy lanh khí nén thôi, thủy lực mạnh quá sợ bung mất máy.

Em chọn kiểu máy này có khác chút máy truyền thống của ý, ví dụ như con này :



Có mấy lý do:

1- Cùng công suất, cùng miết được độ dày như nhau thì kiểu của Ý nặng tầm 23 tấn, còn kiểu em nghịch nặng dưới 10 tấn. Ngoài chuyện nặng cân thì nặng tiền, còn vấn để nữa là khoảng 10 thì em có cẩu để nhấc, còn ngoài 20 tấn thì em không có gì để nhấc nó lên, thành ra không thể chế được.

2- Kiểu của Ý chỉ miết được tôn mỏng nhất là 3 ly, em chế kiểu khác, miết được tôn 1,5ly. Mấy cái máy này miết tôn dày rất  dễ, còn tôn mỏng thì dưới 2 ly em chưa thấy ai miết được ( ngoài em ạ  :Smile:  )

Hé hé hé cụ nào có nhu cầu chế con máy giống lày thì mới em cà phê nhá, em chuyển giao tuốt tuồn tuột  :Smile:

----------


## tcm

Theo kinh nghiệm của em thì chiều cao từ mặt thoáng dầu lên đến lỗ hút của bơm <40cm thì không ảnh hưởng gì (Bơm bánh răng). Bác cứ lắp theo bộ thùng dầu của Ý là ok rồi.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cả nhà cho em hỏi tiếp với ạ, tềnh hềnh là hôm nay em lôi đồ ra sếp hình, đúng dư lày không ạ ?



Giúp em cái qui trình chạy mấy con van này với ạ, để em chế cái tủ điện hoành tráng cho mấy cha Gamo, CKD lé mắt chơi :P

Con van xả tải nó hoạt động khi nào ạ ?
Bật bơm khi bật van hay bơm chạy liên tục ạ ? Giúp em cái qui trình cả nhà nhé.
Tềnh hềnh là làm xong em này chắc 2 em ở xưởng em sẽ được đại tu lại từ đầu đến đ... he he

Em củm ơn

----------


## Tuấn

Cả nhà cho em hỏi ngu ngu tẹo ạ.

Số là em cần một con van thủy lực dạng giống giống van trợ lực tay lái ô tô ý. Chỉ khác cái  van trợ lực tay lái khi vặn sang phải thì nó bơm sang phải, vặn sang trái nó bơm sang trái.
Bi chừ em cần là cái van ấy nó có cái cần, ấn vào cái cần thì nó bơm sang phải, kéo ra thì nó bơm sang trái. Liệu có cái van kiểu ấy trên thị truờng không ạ ?
Nếu không có thì em chế cái van thủy lực trợ lực tay lái từ chuyển động quay lắp thêm thanh răng, bánh răng vào cho nó đẩy vậy.

----------


## katerman

Bác có thể sử dụng Van Phân Phối bằng tay, 



Hoặc van điều khiển bằng điện( làm 2 nút nhấn), sơ đồ và chọn van như file này

http://s1.downloadmienphi.net/file/d...92/1379684.pdf

Best regard.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Cả nhà cho em hỏi ngu ngu tẹo ạ.
> 
> Số là em cần một con van thủy lực dạng giống giống van trợ lực tay lái ô tô ý. Chỉ khác cái  van trợ lực tay lái khi vặn sang phải thì nó bơm sang phải, vặn sang trái nó bơm sang trái.
> Bi chừ em cần là cái van ấy nó có cái cần, ấn vào cái cần thì nó bơm sang phải, kéo ra thì nó bơm sang trái. Liệu có cái van kiểu ấy trên thị truờng không ạ ?
> Nếu không có thì em chế cái van thủy lực trợ lực tay lái từ chuyển động quay lắp thêm thanh răng, bánh răng vào cho nó đẩy vậy.


Van này có bán đầy đấy bác, hình như gọi là van thủy lực tay gạt có người lại gọi là van xe nâng, loại này hình như có 2 loại loại đẩy-kéo  và loại gạt qua lại(theo ngôn ngữ của em) còn bác muốn qua trái hay qua phải thì bác đổi hai cái ống ở vị trí A-B thôi

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Em chế cái cơ cấu chép hình ạ, nhìn cái van của thiên hạ thì trông ngoài nó thế này :





Dã tâm là điều khiển vị trí cho xy lanh bằng cái van này ạ. Bên dưới hình có cái bánh xe, rồi có cái tấm tôn bằng bàn tay cong cong, đầu van đẩy bánh xe tì vào cạnh tấm tôn, trượt trên ấy đẩy đầu van thò ra thụt vào theo biên dạng tấm tôn, điều khiển cái xy lanh chép cái hình y như thế nhưng có kích thước lớn hơn ạ.

Em mù mờ về khoản này, chỉ biết trên mạng họ bảo là van servo, gúc mãi chả tìm thấy cái nào nên nghĩ đến cái bơm trợ lực của tay lái ô tô chắc cũng kiểu này.

Cả nhà xem giúp em có cái kiểu van nào tương tự như thế này không  ạ. Em củm ơn

----------


## Tuấn

Catalo của cái van ấy đây ạ: http://www.rosebrooktracer.com/image...LITERATURE.PDF

Nhà mình có cụ nào biết món này giúp em với nhá, thanks

----------


## marl

> Catalo của cái van ấy đây ạ: http://www.rosebrooktracer.com/image...LITERATURE.PDF
> 
> Nhà mình có cụ nào biết món này giúp em với nhá, thanks


Thuê đi bác, ko ai giúp được đâu.

----------


## Tuấn

> Thuê đi bác, ko ai giúp được đâu.


Vâng, em gúc mãi chỉ ra bọn rosebrook của mẽo bán cái của này, vậy em thui bác ạ, mua con trợ lực tay lái về chế vậy :



nguyên lý nó hình như giống nhau, khác tẹo chỗ tay ấn và tay quay:

----------


## CNC FANUC

Ko hiểu ý cụ muốn như thế nào, van servo nó điều khiển lưu lượng rất chính xác(nên giá cũng chát lắm) còn trợ lực tay lái em thấy nó là van on/off thông thường thôi hay sao ấy, ko biết cụ chế chép hình thế nào bán ý tưởng cho em xem với ạh

----------


## Tuấn

> Ko hiểu ý cụ muốn như thế nào, van servo nó điều khiển lưu lượng rất chính xác(nên giá cũng chát lắm) còn trợ lực tay lái em thấy nó là van on/off thông thường thôi hay sao ấy, ko biết cụ chế chép hình thế nào bán ý tưởng cho em xem với ạh


Có gì đâu ạ, ở hai cái hình máy màu xanh bên trên, con van nó có cái đầu dò, đầu dò gắn vào tấm đế, tấm đế gắn cái bánh xe, khi van bị sợi xích bé tẹo kéo đi dọc cái trục vuông vuông, cái bánh xe gắn vào đầu dò nó chạm vào tấm dưỡng hình cong cong trắng trắng gắn bên dưới, nó điều khiển xy lanh thò ra thụt vào đúng biên dạng như hình tấm dưỡng.

Em gúc ra thì cái này người ta dùng mấy chục năm nay rồi, các cơ cấu chép hình máy tiện, máy phay dùng thủy lực cũng vậy.

Em có con máy tự chế, dùng  chép hình bằng sensor quang ( em bịa ra nguyên lý, lắp bậy thấy cũng được ), chạy không mượt như dùng thủy lực, vậy nên em tìm mua con van kia, nó gọi là van tracer hay servo. Hãng rosebrook có van chép hình cho 1-2-3 trục, dưng mà đặt mua chắc không dễ, và cũng không rẻ nên em định dùng van trợ lực tay lái, cái này bán sẵn và rẻ bèo ạ.

Bác cầm cái ghi đông ô tô mà vặn thì nhích 1 tẹo bánh xe xoay một tẹo, ngược lại nó cũng ngược lại ngay, không phải on/off đâu ạ. Em nghĩ nó cũng cùng dòng nguyên lý van servo nên định thử ạ.

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Có gì đâu ạ, ở hai cái hình máy màu xanh bên trên, con van nó có cái đầu dò, đầu dò gắn vào tấm đế, tấm đế gắn cái bánh xe, khi van bị sợi xích bé tẹo kéo đi dọc cái trục vuông vuông, cái bánh xe gắn vào đầu dò nó chạm vào tấm dưỡng hình cong cong trắng trắng gắn bên dưới, nó điều khiển xy lanh thò ra thụt vào đúng biên dạng như hình tấm dưỡng.
> 
> Em gúc ra thì cái này người ta dùng mấy chục năm nay rồi, các cơ cấu chép hình máy tiện, máy phay dùng thủy lực cũng vậy.
> 
> Em có con máy tự chế, dùng  chép hình bằng sensor quang ( em bịa ra nguyên lý, lắp bậy thấy cũng được ), chạy không mượt như dùng thủy lực, vậy nên em tìm mua con van kia, nó gọi là van tracer hay servo. Hãng rosebrook có van chép hình cho 1-2-3 trục, dưng mà đặt mua chắc không dễ, và cũng không rẻ nên em định dùng van trợ lực tay lái, cái này bán sẵn và rẻ bèo ạ.
> 
> Bác cầm cái ghi đông ô tô mà vặn thì nhích 1 tẹo bánh xe xoay một tẹo, ngược lại nó cũng ngược lại ngay, không phải on/off đâu ạ. Em nghĩ nó cũng cùng dòng nguyên lý van servo nên định thử ạ.


Bữa trước mấy đại ca nhà em thay con trợ lực tay lái xe nâng em cũng ko để ý, mai mốt em rảnh ngửa bụng con xe nâng lên nghiên cứu rồi phán lại ạh

----------


## CNC FANUC

[QUOTE=




Cái này có phải con máy phay thủy lực Cicinati ko cụ

----------


## Tuấn

[QUOTE=CNC FANUC;50578]


> 11799[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> Cái này có phải con máy phay thủy lực Cicinati ko cụ


không phải ạ, nó là cái máy miết thôi ạ

----------


## Tuấn

Tìm mua con powerblock mà không được, em chế vậy, tốn khá nhiều công dưng cũng được được  :Smile:

----------

solero

----------


## Tuấn

Nhà mình có cụ nào cần đệ tử phụ đấu tủ điện thì ới em nhá  :Smile: 

Moá ui sao thiên hạ đấu nối ngon lành thía mờ iem đấu mờ mắt chưa xong 1 nửa cái tủ thía lày  :Frown:

----------


## tcm

Úi giời ơi cụ đấu dây rợ trông loằng ngoằng thế liệu sau có nhét hết vào máng được không?

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Úi giời ơi cụ đấu dây rợ trông loằng ngoằng thế liệu sau có nhét hết vào máng được không?


Thanks cụ, mấy cái trò đi dây với bấm cốt này khoai phết cụ ạ. Em xem thiên hạ đi dây mãi rồi mà chưa tự tay làm bao giờ, cụ có mở khoá huấn luyện đi dây thì bẩu em với nhá, em đóng học phí hì hì  :Smile: 

Dân điện họ đi dây đẹp hơn hẳn :



Bóc cái máng ra xem cũng không đến nỗi như em làm:




Tiện thể cả nhà cho em hỏi tẹo, em nhặt được cái hộp như thế này, định làm tủ điện cho con máy c đểu của em, để đỡ công chạy đi mua :



Bỏ cái biến tần cho spin vào thì nó thế này :



Mặt biến tần còn cách nắp cỡ 2cm, chiều dày hộp  là 25cm. Vậy nếu sau này em có dại dột chế thêm trục A hoặc spindle cho ụ tiện thì cái hộp này có bị nông quá không ạ ? có sợ biến tần cho ụ tiện nó dày hơn không ạ ?

Iem củm ơn

----------


## CKD

Dày hơn thì khoét mặt cho nó lồi ra là xong.
Mà để VFD bên ngoài cũng được mà.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cái tủ điện dở hơi của em còn 1 con mô tơ và 1 con xy lanh thuỷ lực chưa đấu được ạ. Mớ mô tơ và xy lanh còn lại em đấu xong rồi, 2 buổi tối vẽ mãi phần còn lại mà vẫn nhầm. Em oải quá, cụ nào xuống tay vẽ giúp em với ạ, mạch dùng rơ le :

Có 1 mô tơ M1, nút bấm tiến, lùi. Nhả tay ra khỏi nút mô tơ dừng
Có 1 xy lanh thuỷ lực XL0, nút bấm tiến, lùi, nhả tay ra khỏi nút xy lanh cũng dừng.

có 2 van khí nén đóng mở hai dàn xy lanh khí nén tạm gọi XL1 và XL2. cấp điện vào thì đóng, ngắt điện thì van mở.
Khi van XL1 mở, chạm công tắc hành trình HT1
Khi van XL2 mở, chạm công tắc hành trình HT2

Yêu cầu là dư lày :

Khi bấm tiến hoặc lùi động cơ M1, đầu tiên van khí nén XL1 và XL2 mở, khi chạm cả công tắc HT1 và HT2 thì mô tơ mới chạy. Nhả tay ra M1 dừng thì van XL1 và XL2 cũng đóng lại 

Khi bấm tiến hoặc lùi xy lanh thuỷ lực XL0, đầu tiên van XL1 mở, van XL2 vẫn đóng, đến khi công tắc HT1 chạm thì xy lanh XL0 mới hoạt động. Nhả tay ra thì van dừng, van XL1 đóng lại ngay.

Em vọc quả này mấy hôm nay chưa được, nhầm lên nhầm xuống, oải quá, bác nào vẽ giúp em với ạ, em củm ơn  :Smile:

----------


## inhainha

> Cái tủ điện dở hơi của em còn 1 con mô tơ và 1 con xy lanh thuỷ lực chưa đấu được ạ. Mớ mô tơ và xy lanh còn lại em đấu xong rồi, 2 buổi tối vẽ mãi phần còn lại mà vẫn nhầm. Em oải quá, cụ nào xuống tay vẽ giúp em với ạ, mạch dùng rơ le :
> 
> Có 1 mô tơ M1, nút bấm tiến, lùi. Nhả tay ra khỏi nút mô tơ dừng
> Có 1 xy lanh thuỷ lực XL0, nút bấm tiến, lùi, nhả tay ra khỏi nút xy lanh cũng dừng.
> 
> có 2 van khí nén đóng mở hai dàn xy lanh khí nén tạm gọi XL1 và XL2. cấp điện vào thì đóng, ngắt điện thì van mở.
> Khi van XL1 mở, chạm công tắc hành trình HT1
> Khi van XL2 mở, chạm công tắc hành trình HT2
> 
> ...


Bác kiếm cục plc nho nhỏ mà lập trình cho nhàn, vẽ mạch đấu điện chi cho lằng nhằng thế bá

----------


## Tuấn

Vâng cũng tại em vẽ chung với các thứ khác nên rối. Tách ra post lên đây xong thì đọc lại rồi vẽ lại cũng xong rồi ạ

----------


## tcm

Gửi bác Tuấn sơ đồ để tham khảo này.
Tuanhan1 _ Diagram1.pdf
Thêm cái này nữa.

----------

CKD, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Thanks cụ, để em ngâm cứu chút, nhìn khoai phết  :Smile: 

Mấy hôm nọ em vẽ tưởng ngon ăn, chiều qua đấu xong rồi mới thấy không được hì hi  :Smile:

----------


## emptyhb

> Gửi bác Tuấn sơ đồ để tham khảo này.
> Tuanhan1 _ Diagram1.pdf
> Thêm cái này nữa.


Bác hướng dẫn thế này thì quá tuyệt vời rồi, nếu có thể cài thêm phần mềm trên máy đó thì bác kiếm 1 phần mềm dạng screen recoder để ghi hình lại sẽ có hình ảnh chất lượng hơn nhiều  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

tcm

----------


## Tuấn

Tại em trình bày chưa rõ ợ, bác Tcm và các bác giúp em tẹo nhá, em vẽ mấy cái mạch này mãi vẫn nhầm.

Em dự định là trên bảng điều khiển chỉ có nút bấm tiến lùi động cơ M1 và nút bấm tiến lùi xy lanh thủy lực.

-Khi không bấm, van khí nén 1 và 2 đều đóng

-Khi bấm cho động cơ M1 chạy, thì van khí nén 1 và 2 mở, xy lanh khí nén tác động vào công tắc hành trình HT1 và HT2, thông mạch rồi thì động cơ M1 mới chạy. Nhả tay ra động cơ dừng, van khí nén đóng lại hết

- Khi bấm tiến lùi xy lanh thủy lực, chỉ van khí nén 1 mở, xy lanh do van 1 tác động vào công tắc hành trình HT1, thông mạch rồi thì xy lanh mới chạy ạ. Nhả tay ra van thủy lực dừng, van khí nén 1 cũng đóng lại luôn.

Em vẽ mãi mà vẫn nhầm, vụ này quá sức em mất òi hu hu  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Sorry cả nhà, hình như bỏ công tắc XL1 và XL2 là được ạ

----------


## CNC FANUC

Tưởng chưa được thì tới nhà em em tặng cho 1 con plc micro 1000 của bọn AB( ko phải ABB đâu nha) sẵn cụ miêu tả yêu cầu em nạp pro cho cụ về đấu dây là chạy

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Tưởng chưa được thì tới nhà em em tặng cho 1 con plc micro 1000 của bọn AB( ko phải ABB đâu nha) sẵn cụ miêu tả yêu cầu em nạp pro cho cụ về đấu dây là chạy


Hì, thanks cụ, em có plc, dưng mừ mới học lập trình vừa xong ợ, không tự tin lém nên em đấu rơ le cho chắc ăn, không ngờ đoạn ni khó quá  :Smile:

----------


## tcm

Em sửa lại cho bác Tuấn rồi này.



Cám ơn bác *emptyhb* Làm kiều này nhàn thật đấy.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Úi giời ơi cụ đấu dây rợ trông loằng ngoằng thế liệu sau có nhét hết vào máng được không?


Cụ dạy chí phải, em ấn mãi mới đóng được cái nắp máng, dây chặt cứng cụ ạ. Lần sau em chừa cái kiểu dây động lực để lòng thòng rồi quấn trong máng.

Coi như ổn, để em kiếm mấy cái bình cứu hoả rùi đóng điện chơi  :Smile: 



Cũng có khá hơn cái tủ lần trước em lắp :



Và tiến bộ hơn hẳn cái vơ sần đầu tay :

----------


## solero

V1 còn chả thèm bấm cốt  :Big Grin: 

Có vụ này hay. Cụ giao cho 1 thằng chuyên đi rút đầu cốt bằng tay sau khi tủ đấu nối xong. Nếu rút ra được thì thằng bấm cốt mất 10K. Đảm bảo thằng bấm cốt sẽ làm việc chăm chú.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cuối cùng thì mớ van và xy lanh của em cũng đã chay ngon lành rồi ạ. Cái tủ điện loằng ngoằng đấu 2 tuần không xong do em không biết vẽ bản vẽ. Anh bạn em mới dạy em đấu có 1 cái mô tơ thôi, từ đó em đấu lân ra nhiều cái, nhưng bản vẽ thì vẫn vẽ từng chiếc 1 rời rạc nên khó kiểm tra và cuối cùng là em phải đấu theo trí tưởng tượng vì nhìn bản vẽ do mình vẽ còn khó hơn. Mỗi lúc nhầm nhọt cái gì là tháo cả tủ ra đấu lại.

Đặc biệt cám ơn cụ tcm đã chỉ bảo em cả phần thủy lực và cũng nhờ cái bản vẽ cụ vẽ mẫu, em mất mấy h để hiểu cách vẽ, rùi thì cả cái tủ em tháo hết ra, vẽ lại rồi đấu dây ngon choét ạ, chỉ có 1 sợt quên chưa đấu và nhầm chân 1 sợt nữa thui ợ, em mò mất 30 phút đấu lại chạy ngon rùi ợ.

Làm được phần điện thích thật, trước giờ em cứ phải làm cơ theo điện, bi chừ đỡ phức tạp phần cơ nhiều òi ợ hì hì  :Smile:

----------


## Cua Kềnh

hiện tại e cần điều khiển 2 xi lanh
- xl1 60x100 con này chạy chậm
- xl2 60x250 con này e cần chạy nhanh.cần 3s là nó đi hết hành trình
Em biết là tốc đọ của thuỷ lực không được cao.vạy các bác cho e hỏi.con xl2 có cách nào dk được tốc độ như vậy không.và nấu được thì e chọn bơm ra sao.áp bao nhiêu mới đủ

----------

